# Victoria's Secret Christmas catalogue



## zombiesue

Hello there little REW 

I always wonder where they get rabbits for these kinds of things--a quick photo shoot or a movie, etc, and what happens to them when they're done...!


----------



## Watermelons

There are usually animal talent agencies that own these animals. 
Companies can call them up and say Hey... Im looking for a ________.
There are goods and bads in this world too of coarse. However big name companies often don't pick little nobody photographer or animal supplier. 
So this bunny probably lives at this company or with somebody who works for this animal supplying company.


----------



## zombiesue

So somewhere in Hollywood, there's a little mini zoo of animal starlets...


----------



## Watermelons

These places are all over the place  World wide not just in Hollywood. 

That doesn't mean people wont go buy an animal, use it for whatever they need, then get rid of it. Ive seen that happen a lot, and posted about every so often here from single shoot photographers. 

Heres a place that's out where I am. Their facility is a disgusting joke. The man in charge is insane. But they manage to rope in plenty of volunteers to look after the animals despite how much cash the owner rakes in. Then still claim they need money. http://www.cinemazoo.com/browse.html


----------



## zombiesue

Junior zoo keeping?



> The cost is $225.00 plus tax
> for a very unique opportunity to learn about and work with animals of all kinds!



WHOAAAAAA. I sure hope Canadian money isn't worth as much as the USD.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

This magazine and a few others on their way feature Mini Rex and Florida Whites from ARBA-registered judge Piper Smith, of Briallu Rabbitry. So they are show bunnies outside of their photo shoots.


----------

